# nslookup



## herbertthaler (17. Januar 2005)

hallo

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie man von einer domäne (z.b. http://www.domäne.de) die ip-adressen des mail, name oder webservers rausbekommt. 

hab mal gehört nslookup sollte hier eine große hilfe sein.
ich muß zugeben das ich damit nicht ganz klarkomme. kann mir mal jemand unter die arme greifen.

danke
herbert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Probier mal nslookup -a (oder /a) domainname
Ich glaub das hilft.


----------



## MCIglo (17. Januar 2005)

http://www.denic.de
dort eifnach rechts oben die Domain eingeben


----------



## herbertthaler (17. Januar 2005)

danke erstmal

aber ich wollte eigentlich wissen wie ich das mit nslookup bewerkstellige.
außerdem möchte ich ja auch andere domänen außer de abfragen.

trotzdem danke für die bemühungen.

herbert


----------



## MCIglo (17. Januar 2005)

http://www.allwhois.com


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

nslookup -a (oder /a) wie ich bereits oben sagt. Scheinst Du mir irgendwie uebersehen zu haben.


----------



## herbertthaler (18. Januar 2005)

@ reptiler

ich habe deinen beitrag nicht überlesen, aber ich bekomme einfach keine befriedigende antwort.
hast du das selber mal so versucht?
kannst du mir mit dieser eingabe wirklich sagen wie die ip-adresse eines mailservers der domäne lautet?

bei mir klappt das irgendwie nicht so.

herbert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

Ich hab's bisher nicht probiert, bin aber grad mal dabei.
Falls ich sowas wissen will mach ich das unter Linux, mit dem Befehl host.
Den gibt es aber unpraktischerweise nicht unter Windows.
Ich schreib's Dir wenn ich's rausgefunden hab. Dauert nicht mehr lang denk ich.

Nachtrag:
Check this out: nslookup -query=ANY

Der (oder die, falls mehrere) Mailserver steht da wo was von wegen MX zu finden ist.

Sorry fuer die falsche Info vorher.


----------

